# Floaters!



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Its been a while, but Hello to all the plant experts today! 

I have a few question, or should I say, new questions for ye... yarr! Sadly my red tiger lotus sort of rotted? The bulb was turned in to mush for some reason, which created a massive ammonia spike. Luckily that is no problem and is being closely monitored. The store owner where I got the lotus from surprisingly gave me a Water Hyacinth and a bunch of.... Duckweed as a way of saying sorry.

So, after this short story, my question is this, how long do both plants take to grow, and how easy are they to care for (I'm assuming the Duckweed is pretty much bullet proof)


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Water hyacinth? Isn't that a pond plant? 

Duckweed can double in number in a day. Once you have it in a tank it's near impossible to get rid of. That's why some people hate it I guess.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I suspect it is, but it is good for temporary cover.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I fail to see the difference betwwen pond plants and aquarium plants, other than size. Am I missing something here?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Witchipoo said:


> I fail to see the difference betwwen pond plants and aquarium plants, other than size. Am I missing something here?


Sunlight needs


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Strictly speaking, isn't Duckweed suppose to be a pond plant?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Duckweed is an anywhere kind of plant. It not only is bulletproof, it is nuclear disaster proof. Only the cockroaches and duckweeds will be left to rule the earth.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had water hyacinth, it requires too much nutrition to be kept alive in an aquarium. And my week light burned the leaves


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> Duckweed .... not only is bulletproof, it is nuclear disaster proof. Only the cockroaches and duckweeds will be left to rule the earth.


And Cher.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> And Cher.


And Keith Richards.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not really expecting much from the water hyacinth, but it was free after all, so I can't complain.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

I remember when I started out 8 years ago.....I managed to kill duckweed. I've come pretty far.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I managed to kill java moss before.


----------

